# Some drivers are so stupid they can't take a hint to shut up



## BadUberExperience (Jun 23, 2019)

I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!

I'm done pretending to be nice especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.

UUGH,it's so frustrating when you have to deal with this

/rant

You guys better offer a partial refund for these unprofessional rides


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice troll, but you can’t play the total newbie pax card and drop an “A to B” bomb and not expect us to know your not a sock of a regular here


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber drivers aren't talking to you... they don't even like you. You're just hearing voices in your head.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I think you would've been the perfect rider back in my rideshare days. I liked my riders quiet.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I think you would've been the perfect rider back in my rideshare days. I liked my riders quiet.


Don't even think about it. If I paid for a Uber Express Pool I intent to extract maximum value from my therapy session.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Nice troll, but you can't play the total newbie pax card and drop an "A to B" bomb and not expect us to know your not a sock of a regular here


She's not a troll, she's pretty and your clearly just trying to get her attention and talk to her,

Ps: A to B is taught in my 2nd grade math class back in Asia for measurement of length. Is this what people here use to prove membership?


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

I guess she is not tipper.., take a bus *b*


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It seems to me that you have a relatively commonly held stance that any words that come out of a man's mouth when speaking to a woman are a hidden sexual advance. I like talking to my passengers regardless of gender, and regardless of whether they are hideously ugly or practically a beauty model. But as you recommend I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to since it seems pretty common these days for people to think just like you do.

My advice to you is to cancel on male drivers and hope you can get a female the next time around, since female driver words don't sexually assault you. I wish female passengers could just select a female driver from their apps, because I don't want false accusations from women who think I'm raping them with my eyes any time I check the mirror before passing... or use that as an excuse to get a "partial refund" on the ride.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If she was a worthwhile catch, she'd have a partner to drive her around instead of using a rideshare.

Touche troll


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


If you knew anything about my day job, you'd be begging me to talk to you.


----------



## Uberboomarang (Jun 21, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Did you tip?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't even think about it. If I paid for a Uber Express Pool I intent to extract maximum value from my therapy session.


And I'm going to need my own therapy session with a professional after dealing with you.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

We here at Rideshare know how frustrating it is to go months on end without it. Other formerly attractive, but now unwanted women have employed BOB, battery operated boyfriend. Your driver has 3x requested that you leave the windows up, as you are killing the daiseys throughout the drive. Just because your couch has been deactivated doest give you the right to boss around the help.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ho boy, you are right on the money! Drivers can be horrible!

Time to go back to taking the bus. Costs less, AND the bus drivers won't keep trying to hit on you. And, guaranteed the bus driver won't be playing crappy music.

Glad you figured it out ... spread the word!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Loud talkative drivers are a great ‘sell up’ technique for Uber black and silence mode


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

She don thinks she’s purty


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It seems to me that you have a relatively commonly held stance that any words that come out of a man's mouth when speaking to a woman are a hidden sexual advance. I like talking to my passengers regardless of gender, and regardless of whether they are hideously ugly or practically a beauty model. But as you recommend I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to since it seems pretty common these days for people to think just like you do.
> 
> My advice to you is to cancel on male drivers and hope you can get a female the next time around, since female driver words don't sexually assault you. I wish female passengers could just select a female driver from their apps, because I don't want false accusations from women who think I'm raping them with my eyes any time I check the mirror before passing... or use that as an excuse to get a "partial refund" on the ride.


Oh no! I shouldnt have asked the waitress how much, or my kids teacher hows he doing in your ass


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I think you would've been the perfect rider back in my rideshare days. I liked my riders quiet.


Preferably bound and gagged.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lil Cindy's new ID


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Please people ignore this thread the OP trolling looking for attention. Not worth it. Best punishment is to ignore them. This type of person is so miserable that's practically begging for attention.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I swear, trolls must be socially inept, which is why they troll internet forums.

It is *so* frustrating when you have to deal with trolls all the time.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uumm....lets see... ?

You came to a social media platform to scream about being left alone....??

Cuz you're not social...?

See....this is why men think women are batshit crazy when they read stuff like this.

How bout this....you want to be left alone?

*Get off social media!!!!

















*​


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

TBH I have to admit I'm kinda guilty of this, I'm new to ride-share driving and was informed that trying to strike up a conversation can increase the chance of a tip, but have definitely been a bit too chatty at times trying to "force" a convo. I've (hopefully) learned from this a little and will learn to take cues a bit better in the future.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Want silence? Order an Uber Black ride on Quiet Mode where the driver is paid to be silent or a Taxi where you can just ignore the driver on the grounds that you probably don't even speak the same language. People order lesser platforms for social interaction. Or they pop a nice tip in exchange for quiet.


----------



## Uber_BoutsBangAU (Nov 26, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> It seems to me that you have a relatively commonly held stance that any words that come out of a man's mouth when speaking to a woman are a hidden sexual advance. I like talking to my passengers regardless of gender, and regardless of whether they are hideously ugly or practically a beauty model. But as you recommend I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to since it seems pretty common these days for people to think just like you do.
> 
> My advice to you is to cancel on male drivers and hope you can get a female the next time around, since female driver words don't sexually assault you. I wish female passengers could just select a female driver from their apps, because I don't want false accusations from women who think I'm raping them with my eyes any time I check the mirror before passing... or use that as an excuse to get a "partial refund" on the ride.


Just imagine her cancellation rate,lol high altitude


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm a female driver and she's not getting in my car. Likewise I didn't download the Uber app to meet my new best friend..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BadUberExperience said:


> UUGH,it's so frustrating when you have to deal with this


With a username like BadUberExperience from a place called shut your mouth it's no wonder why you're so hostile. You do know that hostility is a sign of sexual frustration?

May I suggest turning the social media off and becoming more social. You never know, you might just stumble into the backseat of an Uber in which that driver can give you the orgasm of a lifetime.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


I love great people like you. You remind me why I love driving for UBER.


----------



## Baccala53 (May 26, 2017)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


? If you wish not to be spoken, or listening to shitty music. Next time you should ask us to open the trunk / Boot as we call it in Australia and lay in it, Instead of sitting in the front seat
Playing games on your Phone like a sweat bewitch. 1 big *. ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Now send a copy of what you wrote here to all your friends and family. Pretty sure you won't because they will all think of you as a...well you can use your imagination. Especially the ones that understand we do not get paid jack shit and that you have no concept of money as well as your expecting of limousine service for 1970s cab rates...but who can argue with someone so level headed as you in the world lol


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Please people ignore this thread the OP trolling looking for attention. Not worth it. Best punishment is to ignore them. This type of person is so miserable that's practically begging for attention.





Another Uber Driver said:


> I swear, trolls must be socially inept, which is why they troll internet forums.
> 
> It is *so* frustrating when you have to deal with trolls all the time.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

When somebody comes in my car and says would you mind turning down the radio I have to do some work or something on my phone, sure no problem.

Am I offended? Hell no. Simply because you asked nicely I will do just about anything( get your damn head out of the gutter you damn perverts!)

I can't count the number of times that it was complete silence the whole ride because they were busy doing something on their phone or just did not want to engage. It's not wrong to ask nicely and state your position on the matter.

The way the original poster came in and said this is a sure-fire sure-fire way to get your ass kicked out of my car.

Please and thank-you does work still work nowadays!


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

For someone who has a special needs child, calling a chatty driver having social downs or any sort of downs(when they are trying to be friendly) is VERY offensive to parents and others in my situation. And I wish you would say that In my Uber because I would drop u off in the hood, and let you figure out how to be friendly.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


If you look up the history of "rideshare" you will see it is based on the premise of socializing. It is people like you that make drivers not want to drive and we lose faith in humanity. As for your choices, if you don't like the driver talking with you in their own car then maybe you should consider walking or taking the public bus where the driver won't talk with you. As for chewing a driver out for talking, your ghetto trash would be let out of my car and I don't care if it is the middle of the freeway. Again, paxoles like you have made ridesharing what it is today you entitled piece of crap.



Ptuberdriver said:


> For someone who has a special needs child, calling a chatty driver having social downs or any sort of downs(when they are trying to be friendly) is VERY offensive to parents and others in my situation. And I wish you would say that In my Uber because I would drop u off in the hood, and let you figure out how to be friendly.


you cannot expect more from entitled paxoles. unfortunately ridesharing has shifted drastically from its initial format which was based on community, "sharing", and reciprocation for drivers using their own resources. Instead we now have a bunch of entitled millenials or ghetto trash who cannot afford to be taking rideshare who seem to forget that drivers are picking them up in their personal vehicles and using their own resources to get the trash to their destination for under cost most of the time.



merryon2nd said:


> Want silence? Order an Uber Black ride on Quiet Mode where the driver is paid to be silent or a Taxi where you can just ignore the driver on the grounds that you probably don't even speak the same language. People order lesser platforms for social interaction. Or they pop a nice tip in exchange for quiet.


or just walk or take the public bus.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> or just walk or take the public bus.


Absolutely! Both absolutely right along the lines of what this person needs to do in order to appreciate how good they have it with our cheap fares!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Most people learn after a bad experience to not do that again. Especially if it costs them money. Some people don't learn so quickly, and blame their failures on others instead. Me, I don't care what you look like, I only care that I am being paid to drive you somewhere. I don't want to have sex with you, I have no idea of your personal hygiene or sexual activities, and that is important to me, but I'm not interested in finding out either. I don't care how "pretty" you think you are either, physical beauty does not equal a beautiful person in some cases. Now, I do care about how you might be dressed. For example, if you are dressed in dirty, smelly clothes, I'm gonna pass on giving you a ride. I keep a clean car and I don't want you messing it up. If you don't like my music, don't be P/A, say something. I can turn it down or off. If you don't want to talk, well, I don't want to talk to you either. If you do want to talk, I can be a great conversationalist, or a great listener if that is what you want.

Note: These comments are not directed at any one specific forum member, they are directed to the public at large.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


I know your type. You think you're "hot" and that every guy is trying to hit on you. It's called narcissism.
I picked up a woman who wouldn't verify her name or destination when I asked her. Just gave me the blank stare like it was beneath her. Or she thought I was trying to hit on her. Her boyfriend had to answer the questions for her. I was an inch away from canceling the ride before it started, buy her boyfriend saved her. Then on the ride, he told her he thought she was hitting on one of the other guys at dinner. She tried to deny it, and he said it was OK - it was just something he noticed. She kept denying it. She was squirming, as her ego couldn't stand the accusation. For my part, I gave her a 1* at the end of the ride. It was a bad night for the stuck-up princess.

And this is a bad post for BadUberExperience.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> It seems to me that you have a relatively commonly held stance that any words that come out of a man's mouth when speaking to a woman are a hidden sexual advance. I like talking to my passengers regardless of gender, and regardless of whether they are hideously ugly or practically a beauty model. But as you recommend I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to since it seems pretty common these days for people to think just like you do.
> 
> My advice to you is to cancel on male drivers and hope you can get a female the next time around, since female driver words don't sexually assault you. I wish female passengers could just select a female driver from their apps, because I don't want false accusations from women who think I'm raping them with my eyes any time I check the mirror before passing... or use that as an excuse to get a "partial refund" on the ride.


well, someone finally tells it as it is........ thank you! the passing train called the "me, too express" can hardly accommodate all the riders that are hopping on, eager for a free ride........ no one wants to hear the truth because it's inconvenient to many of a similar ilk......... soon, i fear, whatever they don't want to hear will become hate speech.....
will our cars have to become "safe places" by someone's standards other than our own? it gets crazier here by the day....... can't make this stuff up........


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd make another comment, but I don't want to offend the OP


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I'd make another comment, but I don't want to offend the OP


I do.

dOctoo Katz:. "WoT eWe C..."
Dr. MaUsi:....."S hOle..."


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner (Jun 6, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> For someone who has a special needs child, calling a chatty driver having social downs or any sort of downs(when they are trying to be friendly) is VERY offensive to parents and others in my situation. And I wish you would say that In my Uber because I would drop u off in the hood, and let you figure out how to be friendly.


I "liked" your comment, however, implying that "the hood" is unfriendly is just as offensive as making fun of someone who has special needs. Everyone who lives in "the hood" cannot be categorized the same.

(Just my two cents FWIW. I have never lived in "the hood" but some of the best people in my life now were born and raised in "the hood".)


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

LMAO, with exception of drunks & business pax; x/pool riders are generally the type of people than cant get anyone they know to give them a ride.

#no one likes you


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Did you leave the meter running and charge your pax while you posted this?


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

What she sees vs reality.

https://images.app.goo.gl/YFpMh1G9KS2PhocVA


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

BlueNOX said:


> What she sees vs reality.
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/YFpMh1G9KS2PhocVA


For me, I think that is enough internet for today...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Some passengers are so stupid they create an account on a drivers chat board to ***** to strangers they do not know about the behaviors of strangers none of them know as if someone would give a ****.

Talk about a waste of time and energy. You must truly have a miserable life.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have social downs or something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these social downs Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Polite people learn how to ask nicely, and don't expect strangers to read their "hints".

Reasonable people know that they are not to expect white glove treatment in a rideshare car.

A grownup would never troll a forum with this nonsense.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


You are all dat ain't you? Here, have a bag of ego to go with your 'tude.



BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these social Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


If you were anything above a 5 or 6, you MAY have a real man who will take his woman where she wants to go. But since you're an old hag without a decent life, FO!


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Why even post this? If this is such a problem, go buy a ****ing car, troll.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Have to agree with Lissetti on this one...

If you don’t want to be chatty, then WTF are you doing on social media?

Btw, the hot chicks I have picked up are usually pretty chatty for the most part. Unless something had just happened to them, then all they want is to get out of dodge. 

I also have man-or’s, I would never stare at them getting in or out of my car. That’s just rude. But women who dress to impress, kinda expect to be looked at, they like it! As in large city’s it’s a “competition” on who can look the best.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber drivers aren't talking to you... they don't even like you. You're just hearing voices in your head.


Don't you mean pretty little head?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I think you would've been the perfect rider back in my rideshare days. I liked my riders quiet.


Likewise! She'd be the perfect pax for me. Simply asking for, very, basic customer service. Five ☆.



BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


In total agreement with you. In fact, you would be very welcome as a passenger. Five ☆ all the way.

You're just asking for very basic, common sense, customer service. In fact, you should not have to even ask for this service.

Drivers should know enough to comply, already. And apologize if they do not pick up the hint.

Moreover, believe that's an excellent idea to file a formal complaint along with one ☆.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I plead the 5th.


----------



## JustinT (Jun 7, 2019)

Hope you tipped well!


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

As a driver, I wish some passengers would just shut up and stop hammering me with nosy personal questions.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The OP hasn't been back since posting.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> The OP hasn't been back since posting.


That's why it's not worth it to respond to new threads from brand new posters that are being really extra. They're just going to get 3 or 4 pages worth of people bickering about shit when they don't even care as much as the people bickering. Especially if the OP never posts again after that one thread you know you got got.

If they're brand new and they are just doing some flame bait shit I don't take the time unless I have a really good troll to go with it.


----------



## comrademario (Jun 23, 2019)

> please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play.


I'll play whatever I want until you ask me to stop playing it or switch to something else. Driving can be boring at times.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> The OP hasn't been back since posting.


Yes, she's been very quite. Maybe she applied to Uber?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I think you would've been the perfect rider back in my rideshare days. I liked my riders quiet.


Yea you dont have to give me too many hints to keep it quiet.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Don't take Uber then get the F off the platform


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


First world problems. In some countries they do not have running water. You're complaining that someone driving you in a car talks too much. 
having said that I don't believe this is an authentic post and you are just a troll making this up.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Who asked you to talk on here if you like being quiet? Your message was over 5 millions words can't even read all from A 2 Z. You kinda sound like a drama?. Sorry no responds need?



Stephen Uno said:


> Who asked you to talk on here if you like being quiet? Your message was over 5 millions words can't even read all from A 2 Z. You kinda sound like a drama?. Sorry no responds need?


Limousine service also Available ma?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> That's why it's not worth it to respond to new threads from brand new posters that are being really extra. They're just going to get 3 or 4 pages worth of people bickering about shit when they don't even care as much as the people bickering. Especially if the OP never posts again after that one thread you know you got got.
> 
> If they're brand new and they are just doing some flame bait shit I don't take the time unless I have a really good troll to go with it.


Yes but admit it...we all had fun as Fire Ants. ??

I'm sure OP is forum lurking, not logged in...simmering at the gall of those lowly drivers. How dare they not think she's hot? Her Instagram filter says she's Hot!

Anyways she got served and I'm sure she knows it.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> I "liked" your comment, however, implying that "the hood" is unfriendly is just as offensive as making fun of someone who has special needs. Everyone who lives in "the hood" cannot be categorized the same.
> 
> (Just my two cents FWIW. I have never lived in "the hood" but some of the best people in my life now were born and raised in "the hood".)


If one values his or her life, he or she would avoid Da Hood, homie. Lots of dead and robbed pizza and taxi guys found out the hard way. So avoid Da Hood. Cus these nuts avoid Da Hood.



MiamiKid said:


> Likewise! She'd be the perfect pax for me. Simply asking for, very, basic customer service. Five ☆.
> 
> 
> In total agreement with you. In fact, you would be very welcome as a passenger. Five ☆ all the way.
> ...


Funny how this gig turned from "ridesharing" into on-demand full taxi service


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


When you enter my car, please, I recognize these arrogant A, and believe me always rate these A with 1 star. So, if you tell me, what you just said, 100% I would kick you out!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Frustrated woman.
But I do agree that some drivers force conversation. And it can be annoying.


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

For the pax who can’t be bothered talking to the driver,listen to the birds chirping as you travel to your destination?


----------



## Zuello (Jun 24, 2019)

So you want your Uber drivers to pick you up, not acknowledge your presence, not speak to you, stop at your destination, and then drive off mutely?

How about your waiter? Just walk up to table and listen to your order? Serve food and not speak to you?

This is a service industry. It requires social interaction. If I pick up pax and don’t speak to them; I will get rated poorly, be accused of being under the influence, etc.

This is a no win for the driver. I am kind and empathetic and I will speak to and treat with respect any stranger that is getting into my $25,000 vehicle I’m paying $160/month to insure and $30/day in fuel.

Take your $4 fare and horrible attitude elsewhere.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, There is an EzPz solution. Simply order Uber Black and you can set Preferences to: *Prefer Quiet*


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Sixty per cent of cab fare and she wants professionalism. You get what you pay for?.....


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you knew anything about my day job, you'd be begging me to talk to you.


--------------------
I'm interested !! Please tell .



BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


----------------------
All you have to do is ignore their remarks or say, " Please drive. I do not wish to talk. " As a female , it is important to learn how to avoid unwanted attention. No different then discouraging a man trying to pick you up at a party. 
The day will come when men stop looking at you with admiration and view you as an old woman. Enjoy it while it last.



Trafficat said:


> It seems to me that you have a relatively commonly held stance that any words that come out of a man's mouth when speaking to a woman are a hidden sexual advance. I like talking to my passengers regardless of gender, and regardless of whether they are hideously ugly or practically a beauty model. But as you recommend I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to since it seems pretty common these days for people to think just like you do.
> 
> My advice to you is to cancel on male drivers and hope you can get a female the next time around, since female driver words don't sexually assault you. I wish female passengers could just select a female driver from their apps, because I don't want false accusations from women who think I'm raping them with my eyes any time I check the mirror before passing... or use that as an excuse to get a "partial refund" on the ride.


------------------------

LOL-- reminds me of a female pax that I had. She gets in the car, I ask how she was doing, she starts crying. ??? Dang, Lady !! That bad , huh ?? She names six nasty things that had happened to her in the last 8 hours. By the time she was done, I was depressed too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> The day will come when men stop looking at you with admiration and view you as an old woman. Enjoy it while it last


A common saying among Nonnas. (Italian Grandmothers.) This is why I behave politely and respectful to guys who stare at me in the grocery stores and such. Because there's other women they are not looking at while they are staring at me. However...if it becomes stalker-ish, meaning they are following me up and down several different aisles, and they are no way store security, I go to the one aisle that very few men dare to follow...

The MaxiPad Tampon aisle. One time some dude did actually follow me in there, and I grabbed a coupe of boxes and asked him whether Kotex or Always was better, in his opinion. He fled like a gazelle in an aisle full of cheetahs, because every woman in there turned and looked at him.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


That's the reason I signed up for Uber ..all the chicks I pick up in a night!


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

mikees3 said:


> That's the reason I signed up for Uber ..all the chicks I pick up in a night!


It's a godsend in a college town! Sucks one four drunk bros up though :/


----------



## Uberinghonda (Aug 24, 2017)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Why don't you talk back to them? You should be happy. Maybe you will find a boyfriend or husband one of these days.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Most people learn after a bad experience to not do that again. Especially if it costs them money. Some people don't learn so quickly, and blame their failures on others instead. Me, I don't care what you look like, I only care that I am being paid to drive you somewhere. I don't want to have sex with you, I have no idea of your personal hygiene or sexual activities, and that is important to me, but I'm not interested in finding out either. I don't care how "pretty" you think you are either, physical beauty does not equal a beautiful person in some cases. Now, I do care about how you might be dressed. For example, if you are dressed in dirty, smelly clothes, I'm gonna pass on giving you a ride. I keep a clean car and I don't want you messing it up. If you don't like my music, don't be P/A, say something. I can turn it down or off. If you don't want to talk, well, I don't want to talk to you either. If you do want to talk, I can be a great conversationalist, or a great listener if that is what you want.
> 
> Note: These comments are not directed at any one specific forum member, they are directed to the public at large.


Great advice!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberinghonda said:


> Why don't you talk back to them? You should be happy. Maybe you will find a boyfriend or husband one of these days.


Give her a break. She's a customer with a legitimate complaint.


----------



## Phxdriver (Feb 20, 2016)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


He only talks to the ugly girls tries to make them feel better and then some even think they are pretty and you are exhibit A.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Sounds like the OP is the silent type in bed also.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> A common saying among Nonnas. (Italian Grandmothers.) This is why I behave politely and respectful to guys who stare at me in the grocery stores and such. Because there's other women they are not looking at while they are staring at me. However...if it becomes stalker-ish, meaning they are following me up and down several different aisles, and they are no way store security, I go to the one aisle that very few men dare to follow...
> 
> The MaxiPad Tampon aisle. One time some dude did actually follow me in there, and I grabbed a coupe of boxes and asked him whether Kotex or Always was better, in his opinion. He fled like a gazelle in an aisle full of cheetahs, because every woman in there turned and looked at him.


So what did you say to the guy that followed you down the isle when you bought the outfit your avatar is wearing?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> So what did you say to the guy that followed you down the isle when you bought the outfit your avatar is wearing?


No I'm a tomboy. Her attire in other scenes is more my style. Most often I'm seem in Hoodies, t-shirts and jeans.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No I'm a tomboy. Her attire in other scenes is more my style. Most often I'm seem in Hoodies, t-shirts and jeans.


Sorry. It's just that every time a woman complains about too much attention from guys, it's always accompanied by a revealing photo that screams out "look at my hot body - don't you want me?"


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> No I'm a tomboy. Her attire in other scenes is more my style. Most often I'm seem in Hoodies, t-shirts and jeans.


If your BI, tomboy has its charms


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> If your BI, tomboy has its charms


Oh no....let me clarify....not Bi. Just grew up with a bunch of boys and Puerto Rican girls as my friends. Skateboarding, building go carts and later rebuilding car engines and whole cars. Not a Mall girl.....Raised by my father who taught me not to be stereotypical. I never took to girlie girl stuff, but I'm no rough neck either. Minimal make up and I still turn guys heads.

Its just in on the West Coast, Seattle and my Brooklyn accent combined with my hoodie attire gives off a certain vibe here. Seattle is very passive aggressive, and as you may know East Coast is opposite. Its only here I'm just being my NY Italian self, but it comes across as Honey Badger. Ok....then Honey Badger it is because I don't give a .......?










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



ZenUber said:


> Sorry. It's just that every time a woman complains about too much attention from guys, it's always accompanied by a revealing photo that screams out "look at my hot body - don't you want me?"


I'm not complaining. I also don't dress in Hoochie attire. When I do wear clothing that is form fitting of course I'm not going to complain if guys look. I've had guys scream out "Damn Girl! " if I run in the store wearing yoga pants. No I'm not offended.....cuz I'm wearing yoga pants...outside of a yoga studio. So what I do is realize my shirt has come up in the back and pull it back down.

I only become concerned if a guy is noticeably following me after I take several evasive maneuvers, no matter what I'm wearing. Still I don't try and scream #MeToo.....I just lose him in the tampon aisle. Problem solved.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice to these dimwits, especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Funny I never got a complaint for not talking but I got lots of complaints for not talking.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Funny I never got a complaint for not talking but I got lots of complaints for not talking.


Yeah.....that damn Entertainment Badge. Pax think we are supposed to tap dance and make balloon animals for them.

Then there's these guys...:rollseyes:


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll take @Lissetti 's tomboy look over most girls' dolled-up look any day of the week. Just sayin'.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Oh no....let me clarify....not Bi. Just grew up with a bunch of boys and Puerto Rican girls as my friends. Skateboarding, building go carts and later rebuilding car engines and whole cars. Not a Mall girl.....Raised by my father who taught me not to be stereotypical. I never took to girlie girl stuff, but I'm no rough neck either. Minimal make up and I still turn guys heads.
> 
> Its just in on the West Coast, Seattle and my Brooklyn accent combined with my hoodie attire gives off a certain vibe here. Seattle is very passive aggressive, and as you may know East Coast is opposite. Its only here I'm just being my NY Italian self, but it comes across as Honey Badger. Ok....then Honey Badger it is because I don't give a .......?
> 
> ...


I'm not saying your Bi. I'm saying a person who is Bi might get the best of both worlds from a tomboy.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll take @Lissetti 's tomboy look over most girls' dolled-up look any day of the week. Just sayin'.


When I look at another woman...the way I define her beauty is if I can actually see past the makeup. I'm not saying granola hippy is the thing to be if its not your style..but if I see makeup so thick she looks plastic, she's not pretty...Loreal is...

Perfect example .....her plastic surgeon is talented....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> You ain't seen nothing. Prepare to prostrate yourself to these ungodly skills/deception...
> 
> Warning: What you are about to see can not be unseen. You will have trust issues after this.


That's like the amount of work I do when I'm detailing my car!!
On a side note....can you image the horror of an unsuspecting boyfriend when that stuff starts coming off in an ....."intimate" moment?

?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you.


You have no idea how narcissistic and pathetic you sound. One driver, it's them. Many drivers "doing this"? - it's you.

I only talked to 2 American female passengers in the last year (not kidding): A lady who was born in California in 1942, and a lady who had just swam from Catalina to Long Beach and was temporarily escorted by a group of dolphins when a shark came near (no lie).

I'm sure the rest of the American women had absolutely Nothing to say, especially the vacuous millenials.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Did we (or the research institute of UP) ever establish if this was a TROLLLOLOLOL?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> can you image the horror of an unsuspecting boyfriend when that stuff starts coming off in an ....."intimate" moment?


More than a few of us have horror stories from our drunken youth of going home with a goddess and waking up to a gargoyle. Yes, there are the stories of going home with a gargoyle when we were too drunk to tell that it was a gargoyle, but, in the stories to which I refer, she actually did look like a goddess. Even your less drunk buddies in the gin mill thought that she was a goddess. You wake up; all the stuff is off or has run and the Walk of Shame becomes a Two Hundred Meter Dash of Shame; real shame..



EphLux said:


> a lady who had just swam from Catalina to Long Beach and was temporarily escorted by a group of dolphins when a shark came near


This is believable. Sharks avoid dolphins for several reasons. The dolphin actually has a better chance in a one on one fight, because the dolphin is more manoeuverable and knows where the shark is vulnerable. It can stay out of the way of the shark's teeth and attack it until it wounds the shark and the shark has to back out of the fight. Usually, though, the dolphins stick together and look out of each other. If a shark goes after one, it gets the rest of them.

Dolphins are among the few wild animals that are not naturally afraid of man. They will, in fact, protect a human if the shark comes snooping around one.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> More than a few of us have horror stories from our drunken youth of going home with a goddess and waking up to a gargoyle. Yes, there are the stories of going home with a gargoyle when we were too drunk to tell that it was a gargoyle, but, in the stories to which I refer, she actually did look like a goddess. Even your less drunk buddies in the gin mill thought that she was a goddess. You wake up; all the stuff is off or has run and the Walk of Shame becomes a Two Hundred Meter Dash of Shame; real shame..


Yes.....but did pieces of her come off when you grabbed at it in a moment of passion? I do have a couple of guy friends who told me when they grabbed their girl's ponytail from behind, it came off in their hands. It was such a jolt to their senses that they told *it* was done for the night. One guy told me he thought for a second her black cat who had been sitting on the nearby chair, had leaped up on him. He fell back with what he thought was a handful of kitty...

So many ways that can go wrong....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> So many ways that can go wrong....


I did not look at the video, but I have heard of pieces' falling off. The closest that happened to me was a young lady who undid her blouse, pulled out her "help" from her brassière and put them on the nightstand like it was no big deal. There was another one whose wig came off as we were on her couch playing kissy face and I was running my fingers through her hair.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Dolphins are among the few wild animals that are not naturally afraid of man. They will, in fact, protect a human if the shark comes snooping around one.


Jesus, dolphins, and dogs love us. How can we lose?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I did not look at the video, but I have heard of pieces' falling off. The closest that happened to me was a young lady who undid her blouse, pulled out her "help" from her brassière and put them on the nightstand like it was no big deal. There was another one whose wig came off as we were on her couch playing kissy face and I was running my fingers through her hair.


but did her face came off like in the video?


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you knew anything about my day job, you'd be begging me to talk to you.


I'm pretty sure that if you had an impressive day job you wouldn't have time to post here. Haven't you figured that out? It's Common Sense 101.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you had an impressive day job you wouldn't have time to post here. Haven't you figured that out? It's Common Sense 101.


You don't know how eccentric I am, Shirley. :wink:

And we all have to go to the bathroom, so we all have time to surf the forums. :wink:

I have three meetings tomorrow afternoon and two of them are conference calls with customers. If you would like to take my place, I would sure appreciate it, because then I could get some work done.



shirleyujest said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you had an impressive day job you wouldn't have time to post here. Haven't you figured that out? It's Common Sense 101.


BTW we were in Livonia the other weekend and we LOVED IT! Nice place.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What I've learnt from my life experiences, 99% of pretty girls are very nice since they feel good for their lives ( of course they know they are pretty. ).
Some ugly girls are very mean and very very rude except girls that are funny type which make them cute ( they see the world is beautiful )
..
So I am sure you are not pretty girl as you claimed and I guess that you are ......


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

none would be interested? i bagged a few in my time as a driver. a few switched to the front seat during the ride. one rubbed my shoulders as her bf was passed out. lol but i wouldnt talk to girls that buried their heads in thier phones. only to say if they needed me to adjust the air let me know. you do have to read ppl .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What excuse me ma'am... I can't hear you over the radio is too loud! 

What was that you want me to turn it up more awesome!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Excuse me ma'am, does this smell like chloroform?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't even think about it. If I paid for a Uber Express Pool I intent to extract maximum value from my therapy session.
> 
> She's not a troll, she's pretty and your clearly just trying to get her attention and talk to her,
> 
> Ps: A to B is taught in my 2nd grade math class back in Asia for measurement of length. Is this what people here use to prove membership?


You're



ANT 7 said:


> If she was a worthwhile catch, she'd have a partner to drive her around instead of using a rideshare.
> 
> Touche troll


Drops mic



Ptuberdriver said:


> For someone who has a special needs child, calling a chatty driver having social downs or any sort of downs(when they are trying to be friendly) is VERY offensive to parents and others in my situation. And I wish you would say that In my Uber because I would drop u off in the hood, and let you figure out how to be friendly.


I wouldn't even go that far, it'd be the next offramp or side of the road.


----------



## Foxtrot Foxtrot Sierra (Jun 26, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Granted drivers try to hit on women, but if bring that attitude with you ...i don't want anything to do with you. 
You're likely a 10 in your mind, but in reality a 7


----------



## tomthm (Jun 30, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Maybe you're not as pretty as you think. Might be sympathy chat.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

It is one of those rare times that I’d agree with the trolls. You don’t need to talk when the pax is not starting a conversation and reluctant to speak.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Excuse me ma'am, does this smell like chloroform?


That's how you end up on the news as the Uber driver of the day doing X crime.


----------



## Thehomiegene (May 10, 2016)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


Hope I get your I think I'm pretty ass so I can laugh in your face



AveragePerson said:


> Don't even think about it. If I paid for a Uber Express Pool I intent to extract maximum value from my therapy session.
> 
> She's not a troll, she's pretty and your clearly just trying to get her attention and talk to her,
> 
> Ps: A to B is taught in my 2nd grade math class back in Asia for measurement of length. Is this what people here use to prove membership?


Never heard a kid speak like that ever. Not even on a TV show. Show proof. You need more people.


----------



## crissyanon (Jul 25, 2019)

BadUberExperience said:


> I swear some drivers must have something! :i'm mad: If i'm *(I'm)* not talking to you and checking my phone then close that insufferable mouth and stop speaking to me, its *(it's)* irritating when I clearly don't want to speak to you. I know these Uber drivers may not have much *(many) *romantic prospects but you don't have to speak to every pretty female that enters your car as none would be interested anyway. Like sometimes people have bad days and don't want to speak to your sorry ass. As a Uber driver, its the simplest job in the world and they can't even do it right, just keep your mouth shut unless spoken to, and please don't play shitty music!! If I want any music, I will tell you and what music to play. All you have to do after that is just focus on doing the job your *(you're)* paid to do - which is to bring me from A to B! That's it!
> 
> I'm done pretending to be nice especially to the ones that can't even speak proper English. (*Please check your grammar!)* Next time one of them starts trying to talk to me when I clearly don't want to talk to them, i'm* (I'm)* going to chew them out and report their unprofessional asses.
> 
> ...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> If she was a worthwhile catch, she'd have a partner to drive her around instead of using a rideshare.
> 
> Touche troll


Maybe a troll ****** is in order....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am one of those stupid drivers
Sometimes talk too much ... ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It seems to me that you have a relatively commonly held stance that any words that come out of a man's mouth when speaking to a woman are a hidden sexual advance. I like talking to my passengers regardless of gender, and regardless of whether they are hideously ugly or practically a beauty model. But as you recommend I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to since it seems pretty common these days for people to think just like you do.
> 
> My advice to you is to cancel on male drivers and hope you can get a female the next time around, since female driver words don't sexually assault you. I wish female passengers could just select a female driver from their apps, because I don't want false accusations from women who think I'm raping them with my eyes any time I check the mirror before passing... or use that as an excuse to get a "partial refund" on the ride.


Great advice. Spread the word. I need more rides, business has been slow as of late ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Great advice. Spread the word. I need more rides, business has been slow as of late ?


I like your new avatar (warning: unrelated to the post)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I like your new avatar (warning: unrelated to the post)


Thank you! Those are my kiddos and my spill the tea face ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thank you! Those are my kiddos and my spill the tea face ?


Your kids are cute, and your "what the hell tea did I just hear?!" Face is spot on


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> For someone who has a special needs child, calling a chatty driver having social downs or any sort of downs(when they are trying to be friendly) is VERY offensive to parents and others in my situation. And I wish you would say that In my Uber because I would drop u off in the hood, and let you figure out how to be friendly.


I didnt catch that on her post. I dont think she would have the nerve to say that to someones face because so far according to her she hasn't. My daughter has autism. Sending ❤❤❤❤❤


----------

